
Lawful spying docs: AT&T, Verizon, Sprint, et. al. - wgj
http://cryptome.org/
======
wgj
Also included is Yahoo's attempt to have documents removed under DMCA:

<http://cryptome.org/0001/yahoo-cryptome.htm>

